# Why does my stomache rumble and gas only when Im seated?



## nigol (Jul 7, 2012)

I feel like someone is dropping heavy bricks of gas inside me, this happens mostly when im sitting in a place for some time. In a car, office, etc. I dont think i have diarriha or constipation, although my stools are broken pieces. Dont know if i smell bad, there is no way to tell, all i know that a lot of gas is uncontrollably passed when im sitting down. Also there is stomache noise, similar to the hungry one but louder and happens constantly if I dont try hard to control it.


----------



## trapped inside (Dec 14, 2012)

That shit's so embarrassing and uncomfortable. I can never know for sure when that swishing, popping and churning sound will come. I try to avoid quiet rooms, fearful that I will be embarrassed


----------



## nigol (Jul 7, 2012)

Do you have leaky gas? because im trying to figure out what my symptoms mean. The noise is indeed the most terrible thing, because you can't say "nope that wasnt me" and if there is gas to go with it im bascially screwed socially. But thats the thing, is the gas being passed so frequently smelly or not, i cant tell. To me it feels like empty odorless air but who knows what others are smelling. I can't stop it, and it happens mostly when im nervous which is like all the time when im out.


----------



## westr (Jan 27, 2012)

i think its pressure thing, when you sit down you may be opening up allowing air to come in and gas to come out. sometimes ill be in the shower and ill wash my ass and i can feel gas moving in my large intestine.


----------



## Common Response (Dec 26, 2009)

nigol said:


> Do you have leaky gas? because im trying to figure out what my symptoms mean. The noise is indeed the most terrible thing, because you can't say "nope that wasnt me" and if there is gas to go with it im bascially screwed socially. But thats the thing, is the gas being passed so frequently smelly or not, i cant tell. To me it feels like empty odorless air but who knows what others are smelling. I can't stop it, and it happens mostly when im nervous which is like all the time when im out.


High N.

The longer your situation continues the greater your nervousness will become.

I call it a loop.

You eventually associate "going out" with "being nervous'.

Sure, there may be symptoms, and there maybe FBO or not, but your nervousness will end up triggering your situation.

Others have spoken about eliminating factors from our condition.

As our British friends call it, "ticking off the boxes".

One big box, is our conditioned "auto response", which triggers nervousness.

Nervousness can probably trigger anal dilation, contribute to rapid bowel transit times which affect digestion, cessation of digestion in the stomach and other areas, amongst other things.

The 'fight or flight response".

When we fear or are scared or nervous, in order to "fight or flight' our digestion switches off so we can divert our resources/energy towards escaping or fighting.

As there is no fight and we don't run away, we are left living in a state of anxiety which influences digestion.

The only answer to this auto response loop is to become aware of yourself and your body (meditation) and to practice deep relaxation.

Anxiety/fear has a significant affect on our digestive system.

Many of us are unaware of how anxious we really are, as we go about our lives unaware of its extent.


----------



## nigol (Jul 7, 2012)

pengu said:


> friend of mine said the doctor said that whenever his sphincter is stimulated or touched it stimulates gas production. This is not normal.


That sounds weird, how can I now if this is the problem? I can touch my hole and nothing will happen i think, its the idea of being stationary and that pressure one gets from being sitted that ignites it like a fire. And it doesnt happen always, when watching tv it either doesnt happen or i dont notice it.


----------



## Common Response (Dec 26, 2009)

Hi P.

Wouldn't it more likely be that when his sphincter is stimulated or touched dilation occurs?

Any gas present in the lower colon/bowel would then escape.

Dilation also can occur through fear/anxiety.



pengu said:


> friend of mine said the doctor said that whenever his sphincter is stimulated or touched it stimulates gas production. This is not normal.


----------



## nigol (Jul 7, 2012)

yes, now nervous when around others and my nervousness is one of the causes for the gas, so that can't be helped. I feel that the gas only forms inside me after im seated for some time, and that there wasnt much trapped gas beforehand, although thats not always the case however thats what occurs and leads me to believe that there is something strange going on other than just gas finding its way out. I can say with certainty that one muscle side of the hole is bulging while the other side is flat. When I tough that area its sealed shut and I cant see how gas escapes. the anal muscle or whatever is the finishing line for the gas sort of speak, what makes the gas form in the first place? As I do feel it collecting and driving down like thunder repeatedly.


----------



## Common Response (Dec 26, 2009)

Do you have any theories about the gas seeming to form whilst you're seated?

Maybe the gas is higher up and tends to find it's way along through the large intestine when you're seated?

Have you looked at ways to reduce your nervousness?



nigol said:


> yes, now nervous when around others and my nervousness is one of the causes for the gas, so that can't be helped. I feel that the gas only forms inside me after im seated for some time, and that there wasnt much trapped gas beforehand, although thats not always the case however thats what occurs and leads me to believe that there is something strange going on other than just gas finding its way out. I can say with certainty that one muscle side of the hole is bulging while the other side is flat. When I tough that area its sealed shut and I cant see how gas escapes. the anal muscle or whatever is the finishing line for the gas sort of speak, what makes the gas form in the first place? As I do feel it collecting and driving down like thunder repeatedly.


----------



## nigol (Jul 7, 2012)

I dont know how anyone can totally eleminate nervousness, i would like to feel free to be nervous and not worry about stomache cramps. Whenever im in a room thats not congenial for some reason, my intestines activate this violent process. Its mainly lower intestine though I think thats where the trouble is from.


----------



## Moises (May 20, 2000)

I have noticed for years that my burping is always worse when driving. I stand up at work most of the day. When I leave work and drive home I find that the sitting position puts some pressure on the abdominal or thoracic cavities. I believe that folding the legs up has the effect of slightly reducing the volume of the torso.

When the volume of the torso is reduced, the pressure on the gas in to torso is increased.

That's the best hypothesis I've been able to come up with.


----------



## nigol (Jul 7, 2012)

I dont know what that is, i guess when gas passes through its warm if thats what you mean? But no inflammation that i know of. Like right now im sitting down all fine happy camper, thats because im at home in my room. If I were to sit in a bus I would feel tense, of course whether that is consquence of me worried about gas or just my personalty is a moot point. The less food in my stomache the better usually, and if I had complete evacuation bowel movement at some point im usually less likely to experience any trouble. The times when I feel "excellent" is usually after a bout of diarrhea as I would feeling really empty inside which is a reprieve from the constant agony. Its so puzzling isnt it. more than a decade like this still cant figure it out.

Anyway, walking after sitting for long will get me back to normal, around 15 minutes of being gassy though from whatever was left. That leads me to believe that this only occurs when im sitting down, the gas only exists at that time and not when im doing other things. Does my body confuse sitting down for going to the loo? As a kid I used to spend a lot of time in the toilet because I was prone to constipation.


----------



## Common Response (Dec 26, 2009)

This is the area I'm exploring.

Picture this:


IBS/FBO taking over our lives along with its soul destroying side affects.
 
Over time we learn this condition is chronic with no apparent cure.
 
Living with it we begin to develop "anxiety/nervousness/conditioned auto response" which becomes deep seated the longer we live with the symptoms.
 
Along comes some answers: Diet,low FODMAP, Probiotics, Exercise regime, etc.
 
The primary cause for our condition subsides but becomes replaced with a new fuel: anxiety/nervousness/auto response.

If anxiety, nervousness, stress, fear, and conditioned auto response has taken a foot hold, it probably a huge variable worth tackling.

It can be hard work but addressing it is within our control.



nigol said:


> I dont know what that is, i guess when gas passes through its warm if thats what you mean? But no inflammation that i know of. Like *right now im sitting down all fine happy camper, thats because im at home in my room. If I were to sit in a bus I would feel tense, *of course whether that is consquence of me worried about gas or just my personalty is a moot point. The less food in my stomache the better usually, and if I had complete evacuation bowel movement at some point im usually less likely to experience any trouble. The times when I feel "excellent" is usually after a bout of diarrhea as I would feeling really empty inside which is a reprieve from the constant agony. Its so puzzling isnt it. more than a decade like this still cant figure it out.
> 
> Anyway, walking after sitting for long will get me back to normal, around 15 minutes of being gassy though from whatever was left. That leads me to believe that this only occurs when im sitting down, the gas only exists at that time and not when im doing other things. Does my body confuse sitting down for going to the loo? As a kid I used to spend a lot of time in the toilet because I was prone to constipation.


----------



## nigol (Jul 7, 2012)

Ive had this so long i forgot what it means to be normal. I would like to not be gassy, most people i think just pass wind once or twice in 6 hours, but for me its constant. diet can keep things steady but the main cause of this is still at large for me at least. I know its not just nervousness thats the issue and if it is it shouldnt be. Why cant doctors just observe whats happening inside me?


----------



## westr (Jan 27, 2012)

pengu said:


> did u ever get inflammation or warm sensations down there?


i get everything down there, theres no pattern to it. sometimes it feels like a cool patch, others it tingles, sometimes feels wet. if ive had a scratch in the night then it will feel inflamed and sore. too much going on to make much sense of it.


----------



## Cactusplant (May 23, 2019)

I too feel more gas when I sit down. And I can't hold it. Sometimes I'm not aware I pass it but than I see the reaction of the people surrounding me. That's why I started to look for jobs where I would mainly walk cause it gave me some relief. Psychological- as if I could "move away" from the uncomfortable situation


----------

